# how to rig the line?



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

So I was using my untangling tool last night (knife) and cut right through one of my lines. Reading up on them I see fly line obviously, leader, and tippet. Up until last night I had a small length of a red line, 6 inches or so, tied onto the fly line via a nail knot. The red line had a loop on it to attach a leader via a hand shake knot. I had 10 pound tied straight from the red loop to the fly. 

I cut the red line accidentally and would like to know how best to set it back up. Do I need to tie a tippet to my leader? Is attaching a leader via a hand shake knot acceptable or should I try a nail knot? Thanks guys


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

This is not a big deal, simply create a small loop on the end of your fly line and then connect it via a loop to loop connection to your leader. To create the loop in the end of your fly line simply fold back the last inch and a half or so. Secure it by surrounding the doubled line portion with back to back nail knots or back to back uni knots. I coat this with a flexible glue like Goop. Here is a link to a simple step by step illustration, but you can google this stuff and tons of options will come up. 

http://www.ginkandgasoline.com/gink-gasoline-fly-patterns/diy-fly-line-loop/


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

FlyLipps said:


> This is not a big deal, simply create a small loop on the end of your fly line and then connect it via a loop to loop connection to your leader. To create the loop in the end of your fly line simply fold back the last inch and a half or so. Secure it by surrounding the doubled line portion with back to back nail knots or back to back uni knots. I coat this with a flexible glue like Goop. Here is a link to a simple step by step illustration, but you can google this stuff and tons of options will come up.
> 
> http://www.ginkandgasoline.com/gink-gasoline-fly-patterns/diy-fly-line-loop/


thanks, googling this stuff does bring up tons of stuff, but its all the same, nail knots, leader and tippet. i caught fish without a tippet so i'm not sure its actually needed, just seeing what other do or recommend. thats a cool link but i'm not going to buy a bunch of stuff if a knot works just as well.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I usually build a loop in the end of my fly line but you can add length of 30 or 40# mono to the end of the fly line with a nail knot and then put a loop in the mono close to the end of the fly line. I use a loop to loop connection on all my fly lines. Make leader changes fast and simple. A double nail knot is even better........My leader is usually a 30 or 40# length of mono anywhere from 3 to 4' long and then a tippet of desireable mono of up to 3.5' also connected to butt with a loop to loop. Then the fly.....a short section of bite tippet can be inserted between tippet and fly if needed.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

I second the mono loop via nail knot. You might have to replace it at some point, but it will work for a good while. Check out some of Ed Ward's fly line videos on youtube, too.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

FurBurger said:


> I second the mono loop via nail knot. You might have to replace it at some point, but it will work for a good while. Check out some of Ed Ward's fly line videos on youtube, too.


Nail knots are for fresh water, or light inshore. I would use the loop to loop.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

You are absolutely correct A.....I sort of assumed that the OP was just starting and inshore will be his target


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

thanks guys, i'll be inshore under dock lights or on the river trying for bream and bass. i guess i need to figure out to tie a nail knot.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

a said:


> Nail knots are for fresh water, or light inshore. I would use the loop to loop.


Haha. Yeah, like salmon and steelhead where there is fast-moving water and big flies and a 7 wt. to land a 15 pound fish.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Cortland makes " slip on leader loops" which slip over your fly line and are permanently attached with heat shrink tubing. You get 3 or 4 to a pack. I still have some older lines I use them on. Send me your address and I have one I can send you . Just make sure you us a couple of inches of heat shrink tubing if you use it for salt water fishing and do not use a real flame for the tubing ! The size I have is for 8-10 line.


----------

